

11 things you should know as a Data Scientist - jphilip147
http://www.analyticsvidhya.com/blog/2015/08/ready-data-science-resources-common-questions-answered/

======
jgamman
If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."

~~~
greenpizza13
This is a pretty lackluster post anyhow. Most of this is S.O.P. amongst folks
who have taken a couple of classes.

